
Iowa Caucus App Developer Was Deeply Embedded in Democratic Establishment - mindgam3
https://theintercept.com/2020/02/04/iowa-caucus-app-shadow-acronym/
======
PaulHoule
That's a much a tracer for incompetence as it is for ill intent.

~~~
AndrewBissell
Lol this explanation for when something potentially remarkable fizzles out --
especially one which could damage the American ruling class -- is starting to
wear a bit thin.

~~~
PaulHoule
So you're saying that the Democratic leadership isn't incompetent, it's just
that they're like the losers in a pro wrestling match?

~~~
AndrewBissell
kayfabe baby. There are certainly a lot of people in the Democratic
establishment who have more to lose from a Bernie Sanders presidency than a
Trump one.

